# Website product payment - how to calculate shipping per each item



## Patrickgeddes14 (Nov 27, 2018)

Every item I have for sale on my site has different weight and size so obviously the shipping costs will be different per each. Does anyone know how to embed a feature that calculates the shipping cost based on these things and distance for each purchase? Thanks


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Easiest way to do it is using USPS priority mail flat rate boxes. It's a set price for each size box.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

IMHO
Sorry, but this is total Noob question, and in wrong discussion forum? 
Should ask this question a discussion group the discusses the web store software used on your web site.

If you are not able to find the answers on how to run a web commerce business from your favorite search engine; Please get some professional help for your web site!

FWIW:
There are hundreds of shopping cart software packages available for web servers. They all have ability to interconnect to your favorite shipping carrier account(s), look up shipping rates; and return the shipping costs.
People who don't own a dedicated web site/server, typically use e-Bay or Amazon to carry the burden of web sales. It can be totally automatic, and really simple.

Well sort of….
The shipping costs are based on your product database data: which should have shipping container size (LxWxH) and shipping weight for each product. If all you produce are custom one of a kind items, then shipping costs must either be a SWAG, based on standard shipping fee, or computed once the item is boxed, weighed, and data inserted in the invoice and shipping manifest.

As already stated, unless you use USPS one size/one rate shipping box; There is no way to compute any shipping costs without knowing the size and/or weight.

Additionally; Selling anything on web that uses a shopping cart, and automatically computes shipping charges; instantly creates a set of customer expectations. These expectations are that you know how to run e-commerce business. Failure to met these universal customer expectations will make for very poor rating by customers, and short lived enterprise. 
So it is best to to hire a web store expert, if you don't have an excellent understanding of computers, and/or web commerce. 
Even those that have web sales experience are smart enough to know the fastest and easiest route to easy web sales; is to buy and use one the standard web commerce add on packages for your web site. Web commerce site management can quickly become the single biggest headache and largest waste of time in your short work day if not handled properly.

Best luck on learning web commerce!


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

If you have a local UPS Store, stop in and they'll gladly help you. If you have the UPS Store package and ship it, they quaranty damage free shipping.

Of coarse the UPS fee does vary with size and weight.

Example; With my cedar chests, UPS Store charges $33 to package plus the shipping. From me to St Paul/Mpls area it's $102, From me to Philidelphia area it's $133. I do add this packaging and shipping fee to my customers.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Patrick - please expand a little on just what you are making and that you want to sell.
we don't know if it is a coffee cup rack or large slab style coffee tables.
also - if you have a website established now, we could look at it and provide
more accurate responses.
I never used a web based software that provided shipping costs because some items
required more packing and special handling than others and is priced accordingly.
also, you need to make a firm statement that you only ship to the Lower 48 States
and no APO/FPO or Post Office Boxes.
in the product description, you can simply state that shipping and handling costs
will be determined by zip code and go from there.
so, please expand a little more on just what products you will be dealing with.

.

.


----------

